

Free Ti-89 Titanium Calculator to a good home - PStamatiou

I've been cleaning through some of my stuff/junk today, similar to that old PG essay about having too much stuff. Now I sit at my desk typing this with a mint condition Ti-89 Titanium calculator by my side. I've finished all the math courses for my degree so I haven't touched it in years.<p>I was going to sell it but I'd rather not go through the hassle of posting to CL and having to meetup with someone.<p>Tell me why this calculator would come in handy for you and I'll gladly send it to you, complete with manual. If you're overseas, I might ask for a bit of paypal $ to help with shipping.
======
indraneel24
I'm in Pre-Calc H in high school, an my father has been out of work fo a few
months, so money is tight. So while everybody has fancy 84s and 89s, I'm stuck
with a school issue, really old and slow TI-83. Also, I want to get a computer
science/ business degree when I go I college in 2.5 years; both math intensive
degrees. Oh and my dream school is MIT haha. So yup I'd love an 89 - besides,
I've been reading pstam.com for two years now ;)

~~~
orib
Interesting; Many of my calculus classes -- university especially, but also
high school -- didn't (don't) allow using a calculator at all on the tests. My
university specifically mandates one model of calculator for all students.
This model can't do symbolic manipulation/graphing and is not programmable at
all. My high school had any sort of graphing calculator banned on tests.

I'm surprised that high schools are allowing students to use this sort of
calculator (or for that matter, setting tests where it makes a difference what
calculator you have.)

~~~
rms
In my high school, a TI-83 was the only graphic calculator allowed on tests,
though it was never an issue because very few people had TI-89s.

The AP calculus test is split into a calculator section and a no calculator
section, and it definitely helps to have a TI-89.

In college calculus we were only allowed to use a scientific calculator.

------
JulianMontez
I'm in Pre-Cal AP at my high school, money's tight and I would love to accept
your calculator. The ones they provide at school for free don't have good
graphing utilities :/.

Anyway, thanks for the consideration, it's nice enough to see someone offer
such thing for free. :D

Edit: Money's tight at my house, but indraneel24 sounds like he needs it more.
Please exclude me from this for his benefit. Thanks!

~~~
indraneel24
Thanks man, that really means a lot to me. Its selfless things like this that
make me really happy to be alive sometimes :]

~~~
JulianMontez
No problem! I hope things work out for the best in your road to going to MIT
and getting a degree. :)

------
tkosan
For those people who do not receive the calculator and are on a tight budget,
you might want to try MathRider (<a
href="<http://mathrider.org>">[http://mathrider.org</a>](http://mathrider.org</a>);)

------
maxklein
I don't need it, but I think you should send it to me all the same, just to
send a message to all the kids that they really don't need a calculator to do
any mathematical stuff. When I worked through my university, I could not
afford a calculator, and I dreamed about owning an 89, because all my friends
had one. Well, I didn't get one.

And as a result, I can do pretty complex math in my head, and I know how to
triple check my calculations to make sure that they not only are correct, but
also make sense.

I never owned any calculator, and I came out just fine. The young ones should
learn the lesson. And I should finally get the calculator now that I don't
need it anymore.

Because that's how life is.

------
PieSquared
Seeing this type of thread here warms my heart. It's really great to see this
type of stuff.

------
Oompa
I'm a out of state Georgia Tech student double majoring in CS and Math and
don't have any calculator at this point.

~~~
aston
You should get a bonus for being conveniently close to Paul.

~~~
Oompa
I believe we're both from Texas too. Oh I guess I should mention I'm paying my
way through college myself too.

------
travisjeffery
I'm majoring in Math and Computer Science at the University of Toronto. The
only reason why I can go here is because I busted my ass off to get a
scholarship. And a new TI-89 would really help. :)

------
ntba
As a financially challenged high school senior I would need one for my three
math classes (Calc, Adv Functs, and Data Mgmt.) and physics in the same
semester. Suffice it to say, it will help immensely. With university
admissions coming up soon I will definitely use it for my future CS degree, so
I can guarantee it a good and productive home.

Thanks.

------
Mikeo5
I'm a calculus student, both my mother and father have been laid - off from
work and currently I'm under loans, which god knows how am i going to pay off,
i would really appreciate if you can help a needy student like me. Thanks for
your consideration.

------
jasondenis
pstam! i'm starting my second year at UCLA, studying chem engineering. i have
a couple more linear algebra courses and an upper div diffy eqn class to go. i
currently have to go to the computer labs and pray there are computers with
the right software available. with the TI I could get my work done in my appt
and not have to pull allnighters in the computer lab.

I remember last summer going through your back to school lists before I left,
and the only essential item I couldn't afford was the calculator. Take care
man.

------
C_Coffie
I'm in 10th Grade now and I'm taking geometry. I don't have a graphing
calculator and we are having to do difficult equations and my calculator cant
handle it. in 9th grade they used to provide one but my school is low on them
so i couldn't get one this year. My dad lost his job so there no money to buy
one. I was wondering if anyone had one they could donate

------
eru
Thanks for your offer. One comment: I never needed a calculator for any
university math classes. But in physics it was very handy.

------
disavian
I'd be happy to take it off your hands. I've got a few more math classes to
go, and the higher-level CS stuff. I don't know how much that requires an 89,
but symbolic integration/differentiation never hurt anyone. AFAIK it would be
useful for crypto stuff, which I've been thinking about getting into. (Andrew
Guyton, 5th year CS @ GT)

------
wheels
As a funny sidenote -- I still hang onto my TI-89 as it's something that I can
cary off with me to a location that's not my desk when I'm holed up with a
pile of scientific papers and a spiral notebook. It doesn't have nearly the
same distraction factor as a laptop. (The TI-85, on the other hand, could
probably go. ;-) )

------
cinkler
I am collecting calculators. I own HP-28S, HP-48G, TI-74 and TI-92. In the
past I owned an Atari ST and I still remember some M68000 assembly. With me
your calculator will never be forgotten - I use all of them periodically and
keep fresh batteries in them.

------
rms
My little brother is taking Precalc at a community college and a TI-89 and
it's magical symbolic manipulation would probably help him get a B instead of
a C.

If anyone has an extra used one for the right price I'd probably buy it for
him.

------
mattmaroon
Today I was trying to smash open a walnut and had nothing hard to do it with.
I would appreciate it if you would send me your calculator, as I think it
might easily be able to accomplish this.

~~~
PieSquared
Aww, come on, what was the point of that? ;)

~~~
mattmaroon
Just thought it would be nice to have something other than "I'm a working-
class high school student."

------
rbanffy
I learned to program on a TI-55... Upgraded then to a 59. Lots of fun.

Good times.

